# Kids keep yellin...we want ribs



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Rub: sea salt, onion powder, garlic powder, fresh ground pepper, paprika ...Pretty basic and simple










Finished off with Jack Daniels #7 sauce ...found a chicken breast in the fridge so it got sauced too...couple burgundy marinade steaks ...and the first corn from the store. Finished off my frozen corn a while ago. 


And a pack of hotdogs for good measure...the go in scrambled eggs tomorrow if they are left


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks good!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

NOW, you got me yelling . . . RIBS, RIBS, I WANT RIBS !!!


----------

